# Siamese, Tri Color, Splash, Blue Broken, Bone, Black, Hima..



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

Next my presentation, I present my mice 
Sorry the names are in French...

Female :

*Célia et Lya* 
Adopted from Pet shop... ><


Spoiler



Célia (aa dd ss/ broken marked spotted tan or mismarked tan) :

Lya (aa dd ss/ blue mismarked) :




*Ebène et Eos* 
They are midshow. Adopted from a breeder


Spoiler



Ebène (aa or aae/black) :

Eos (aa cec/ bone) :




*Samba et Salsa* 
Adopted from a breeder 
Salsa ( aa chch/siamese ):


Spoiler






Samba (A* chch Spl- ss/ Tri Color siamese base agouti odd-eyes ?) :


Spoiler





her odd-eyes :




Salsa and Flash's babies :

Petite Lune (aa chc(h?) Spl- /splash) 


Spoiler







Pleine Lune (aa chc(h?) /splash) 
With his sisters :


Spoiler







Aiko (aa chch /siamese) 
With his mother in first picture :


Spoiler









Museau Cendré (aa chc /himalayan) 


Spoiler







Male :

Nuage de Brume, ''Ma Carpette'' it his surname :lol: 
siamese splash or himalayen splash => aa chc(h)


Spoiler







Pelage d'Hiver 
Himalayan => aa chc


Spoiler


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are adorable! I love ''Ma Carpette'' and Ebene


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I see that you have produced an odd eyed splashed mousie! I'm so glad to find out I'm not the only one getting those out of the tricolor/splashed genes.

You have a very interesting assortment of mousies. I love the black very good!


----------



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you for theim ! 
The odd-eyes is a Tri Color  . 
Odd-eyes is caused often by the splash


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The black is very beautiful and I like odd eyes


----------



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

My new mouse !
She is from Houten Exoknaag and is called ''Nyx'' !

Tri Color Colourpoint beige








 


​


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nyx is a very nice tricolor and an all around good looking mousie.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree! Great type and color! A little splashy, but that's nothing unusual even in the best tri studs. Nyx is mouse to be proud of.


----------

